# Bronzen (betaalbare) horloges, welke merken hebben ze?



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Tijdens een bezoek aan de website van Steinhart viel mijn oog op dit horloge :








Nu ben ik van het model niet écht kapot, maar brons is IMHO wél een héél cool materiaal voor een horloge. Dus mijn vraag : welke merken hebben nog kasten van brons? Liefst "echte-mensen-horloges" of met andere woorden, géén klokjes van 100k of meer etc... Ik denk aan een prijsklasse tot max 2 à 2.5K. Wees ook niet te zuinig met foto's hé ;-)
Grtzzz,
Inca Bloc


----------



## Shaguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Beste Inca Bloc,

Ook ik vind het een heel gaaf materiaal voor een horloge. Het "leeft" meer dan andere materialen. Het veranderd van uitstraling naarmate de tijd vordert, een heel gaaf idee.

Qua prijzen weet ik het niet zo goed, maar...

Ik weet dat Anonimo dit materiaal al enige tijd voor (een deel van) hun collectie heeft gebruikt.

Maar nog interessanter vind ik de nieuwe Aquatimer van IWC. Onderstaand een leuk stukje over deze IWC:
http://www.iwc.com/en/news/bronze-for-the-founder-of-the-theory-of-evolution/

Groeten,
Shaguar


----------



## Uncle Mel (Feb 28, 2014)

Als eerste, hoi! eerste post!

Archimede, Halios, Ancon, Maranez en Makara hebben brons, koper en brass in het assortiment, de foto's op de sites doen vaak geen recht aan het klokje en met patina zien ze er soms fantastisch uit:


----------



## Shaguar (Jun 14, 2013)

Patina.... Dat was het woord waar ik niet op kwam, hahaha


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Uncle Mel said:


> Als eerste, hoi! eerste post!
> 
> Archimede, Halios, Ancon, Maranez en Makara hebben brons, koper en brass in het assortiment.


 Koper????Dat geeft toch "groen" af op de huid??? Tenzij je Hulk heet lijkt me dat een rare keuze....


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Als je van bronzen horloges houd kan ik je deze facebook pagina aanraden, alleen maar bronzen horloges en schitterende foto's.

https://www.facebook.com/BronzeWatches

Zomaar een paar voorbeelden.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Inca Bloc said:


> Koper????Dat geeft toch "groen" af op de huid??? Tenzij je Hulk heet lijkt me dat een rare keuze....


De onderkant van de horloges is meestal niet van koper/brons, om dit soort klachten te voorkomen ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Als je van bronzen horloges houd kan ik je deze facebook pagina aanraden, alleen maar bronzen horloges en schitterende foto's.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BronzeWatches
> 
> ...


W-O-W.....ik ben er nu wel zeker van dat ik een bronzen horloge ga bezitten in de nabije toekomst! Tx voor de link!


----------



## MichielV (Apr 10, 2009)

Heb zelf een Magrette Brass...Grappig materiaal. Geen last gehad van vlekken op mijn arm...alleen van de buckle, die wel van echt brons is. :-d


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Zelf geen bronze horloge en ook niet direct de behoefte. Hier echter een link van het "begin".

Let wel er staat een fout in, want een Bronze Anonimo was er eerder dan Panerai. Mijn mening is dat Panerai het idee gejat heeft, maar uiteraard was het allemaal puur toeval. ;-)
ter info: Anonimo is opgericht door de oud-medewerkers van Panerai (van voor de verkoop van Panerai).

The Return Of The Bronze Watch | REVOLUTION The World's Ultimate Watch Lifestyle Magazine


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Toen ik die Archimede Pilot in Brons zag, dacht ik wow die moet ik perse hebben.
Maar omdat ik toch oplette tijdens mijn scheikunde lessen, wist ik al iets van het "veranderen" van brons.
Zal je het moeten oppoetsen zoals met zilver?

Die derde foto, dat ziet er toch niet uit? Of ligt dat aan mij?


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

MichielV said:


> Heb zelf een Magrette Brass...Grappig materiaal. Geen last gehad van vlekken op mijn arm...alleen van de buckle, die wel van echt brons is. :-d


Ziet er wel gaaf uit!
Heeft die ondertussen al een beetje patina?


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Heb al meer dan genoeg Brons in huis, dus geen enkele behoefte aan ook nog een bronzen horloge. Om de een of andere reden spreken deze mij absoluut niet aan. Puur 'n kwestie van smaak.

Wel goed uitkijken voordat je top-euro's voor een bronzen klokje betaalt: ik heb in het afgelopen jaar meermalen artikeltjes en opinies gelezen die melden dat het bronzen tijdperk (trend, hype) voorbij is. Zeker over de piek. Dus mogelijk kunnen dergelijke horloges met flinke korting aangeschaft worden en mogelijk komen er straks heel wat in de sales-corner langsschuiven.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

MHe225 said:


> Heb al meer dan genoeg Brons in huis, dus geen enkele behoefte aan ook nog een bronzen horloge. Om de een of andere reden spreken deze mij absoluut niet aan. Puur 'n kwestie van smaak.
> 
> Wel goed uitkijken voordat je top-euro's voor een bronzen klokje betaalt: ik heb in het afgelopen jaar meermalen artikeltjes en opinies gelezen die melden dat het bronzen tijdperk (trend, hype) voorbij is. Zeker over de piek. Dus mogelijk kunnen dergelijke horloges met flinke korting aangeschaft worden en mogelijk komen er straks heel wat in de sales-corner langsschuiven.


Die "hype" is aan mij voorbijgegaan, wss omdat ik gewoon mijn eigen ding doe en niet met "de kudde" meedoe...Ik vind ze cool omdat ze me doen denken aan mijn Desco bronzen duikershelm die ik had (ook gestolen bij de inbraak)....


----------



## MichielV (Apr 10, 2009)

Bidle said:


> Ziet er wel gaaf uit!
> Heeft die ondertussen al een beetje patina?


Thanks! Toevallig heb ik hem vorige week een beetje schoon gemaakt, dus nu ziet hij er weer vrij licht uit.

Maar je ziet vrij snel wel de kleur veranderen. Meestal vrij egaal en hier en daar wat donkere plekken waar het meer aanraking heeft gehad met de huid / zweet. Zo is de onderkant (naast de case back) aardig donker geworden.

Verder draag ik hem te weinig om echt goed patina te kweken.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

MichielV said:


> Thanks! Toevallig heb ik hem vorige week een beetje schoon gemaakt, dus nu ziet hij er weer vrij licht uit.
> 
> Maar je ziet vrij snel wel de kleur veranderen. Meestal vrij egaal en hier en daar wat donkere plekken waar het meer aanraking heeft gehad met de huid / zweet. Zo is de onderkant (naast de case back) aardig donker geworden.
> 
> Verder draag ik hem te weinig om echt goed patina te kweken.


Wel leuk om er mee te kunnen spelen. Zijn ook mensen, maar dat weet je ongetwijfeld, die moeder de natuur een handje helpen. 
Geniet er van!


----------

